# will this skin above eye grow?



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

ok heres a pic ill show u wuts sorta missing from my juvi i think he blind.. in this eye.. its hard to determine but he could be..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don't trip it should grow back....when did this occur?looks like he ran into a rock and scraped himself....


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

after my two big reds tryed to mutalate him







hes tails reall messed up but i can already see it healing very nicely and his face.. he is in a divider in my 55 g with 82 degrees and i'm been adding aquirium salt.. i'm guessing i should add some every week


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Johnpe123 said:


> i'm guessing i should add some every week


 No. Salt does not evaporate from the water. Only replace the amount of salt in proportion to the volume of water you have changed.


----------

